# Ionic air purifiers



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

I just bought an ionic air purifier for my girlfriend, for her birthday: an Ionic Pro. She's having breathing problems, and is on an oxygen generator. I'm wondering if anyone here has had experience using one of these types of products, and what their opinions are of them especially in comparison with regular HEPA-type air purifiers. I'm most concerned about ozone, but as the purifier is in a different room than the O-generator and we have plenty of circulation in our home, not that concerned. I'd just like to know what to expect with these ionic buggers; if anyone has good or bad reviews, feel free to let them out!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

We have one. It works pretty good but man you are forever cleaning the thing. I guess that is a good thing because you know it is working.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Skivvywaver said:


> It works pretty good but man you are forever cleaning the thing.


Hey, I'll take it, if it works! :up: :up: 

Some bad reviews here (good ones, too):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu.../102-7424338-5475352?_encoding=UTF8&s=kitchen


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Skivvy I'd like to hear everything you've got about those, it would go perfect for my room, because computers are really big dust collectors


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I did some research on this prior to buying a low end Holmes model HEPA purifier. I have a couple of them. They work if you don't expect to clean a whole household with one. I found that it really takes MONTHS to see the full results if you have a dusty environment. The dust level will continue to decrease over time.

The purely ionic ones have been given bad reviews by the more professional outfits -- Consumer Reports and others

http://www.allergybuyersclub.com/acr/acr_21.shtml#nbci
http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/air-purifier-reviews/reviews.html


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

We own something like it, it's small and looks like a less wide Atari 26-- with a mesh cover. Odd looking really. We ended up sticking in unused in the garage because it was making black marks around anything against the wall(if you took down a painting there would be a black rim where it was).


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey, what about the crazy tv ones like the Sharper Image or Oreck?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

> A number of other manufacturers are making hybrid models that aren't as successful as the Friedrich. Vacuum-maker Oreck combines an electronic precipitator (such as that on the Friedrich C-90A), with a small fan and an ozone generator in a very small tabletop model. So far, Air Purifiers America is the only organization to include the Oreck XL Professional Air Purifier (*est. $350) in comparison testing. Those results showed the Oreck to only remove 45% of airborne particles, and editors at Air Purifiers America conclude, "We recommend avoiding this unit completely." Interestingly, even the Oreck outperformed the Sharper Image Ionic Breeze in Air Purifiers America's testing. In addition, since this model produces ozone, experts say it isn't the best choice for those with sensitivities. The Oreck performs far worse in testing than the Friedrich C-90A, which eliminated 90% of allergens in the room in the same test.


ref: http://www.consumersearch.com/www/house_and_home/air-purifier-reviews/fullstory.html


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

In other words oreck and sharper image both *excuse my french* suck.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Reading through, the ionizer ones are just plain bad for people who can't stand a lil bit o'ozone 

So I'm guessing a decent sized fan & filter (HEPA?) cleaner is best?? They are loud tho.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

That was pretty much my conclusion. 

Fan noise can be a problem especially in a bedroom setting, but left on low or mediurm at night one quickly gets used to it; they are all queter than air conditioners for what that's worth.

I don't have persistent serious allergies, but even the Target bought "Holmes" HEPA models that I bought have reduced the rate of dust accumulation and intermittant allergy attacks by at least 2/3 for me.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow. No actually I love the sound of fans at night unless its a cranking noise. I can barely get to bed without the AC running.


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

A quick update.

I exchanged the ionic purifier for a Holmes model: this one, with two filters in the deal. Not that I had a _bad_ experience with the ionic cleaner, but there were too many questions and concerns with the ozone. I personally didn't mind it, but as it's a present to my girlfriend I want her to be happy, and she prefers for the HEPA cleaners.

That, and the LED that indicated the "High" setting burned out Tues. night.  So I couldn't tell if it was off or on "High." Prolly not a good sign.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah if simple indicators stop working it may not be a very reputable item.


----------



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

I would stay away from any of the ionic cleaners. Consumer Reports did a big report on them and rated all of them ineffective. Worse yet, they said they can actually be dangerous, creating a local zone of too much ozone.

They also pointed out that the accolades on the Sharper Image ads are all bogus.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Yah i think the company got mad at them for that  lol


----------

